# Self-Pollination



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

This has been "around" on the internet this week but I just got the link this morning and thought I'd share in case others had not yet seen it. Rather interesting. Will orchids ever cease to amaze? 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/sciencechinaorchid


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2006)

Yea, I think I saw a post on the OGD. Very interesting.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, but does it light some candles and play some Luther Vandross?


----------

